# Some of my favorite cat pics



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

^^Alexi....so pretty





^^Esmerelda (Turkish Angora) look at that tail!




^^Joey "hiding"

Chloe...love her coloring


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

Mona......."Don't even think about petting me..."


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

Cute kitties.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

None of these cats are mine. Owners were friends or neighbor. (Joey and Mona are gone...RIP)


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

Esmerelda looks like she'd be a handy helper dusting the house, lol...beautiful cat!  Sorry to hear that Joey and Mona are gone, Joey looks like he enjoyed his special hiding boxes for sure, and Mona looks like she'd rip you a new one if she wasn't in the mood for petting, lovely cats. :love_heart:  Here's one of my favorite pics of my boy Loki, watching his mom while she's on the computer.


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

SB, I am in love....Loki.....:love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (May 20, 2015)

Mona and Joey had the same owner.
I felt so bad for Mona’s owner when I heard she was PTS.   He was so broken up.  Joey got very sick about a year ago and didn’t make it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

It's definitely hard when we lose our furbabies.


----------



## applecruncher (May 21, 2015)

My Bella.    Sweet, but does not like to be picked up/handled.


----------



## applecruncher (May 21, 2015)

SB - what age is Loki? Does he go outside? He looks so cuddly! 

I adopted Bella 5 yrs ago from a shelter (she was a yr old at the time). She is strictly an indoor cat. I tried experimenting and let her sit outside with me but she saw a bird....almost ran into the street. Never again. (raccoons, possum, stray cats and dogs, etc.)

A friend lets his cat out every morning. Roams all over and always returns at meal time. Go figure. :shrug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2015)

Bella looks very pretty Applecruncher. :love_heart:  I have a lady friend who adopted a stray cat that her brother was feeding when he died.  She took the cat in and he is very nice, she named him Homey, but he does not like to be handled or picked up, especially by women.  It seems he must have been abused by a woman when he was younger.  When my friend's ex-husband drops by (they are both seniors), the cat is more friendly to him as far as petting, etc.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 12, 2015)

Great cat pics, the tail is like a peacock, amazing!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 12, 2015)

I know!  I feel a little bad for Esmerelda, having that huge tail.  But I guess she's used to it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Sami, a friend's cat.  Beautiful eyes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Very pretty cat AC, reminds me of the Burmese I use to have years ago.  Here's my Loki as a kitten before we got him.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

aawww...I favor grey cats, SB. (esp w/blue eyes) But my Bella has green eyes.
I also like Siamese, and (I think they're called) Savannah - black & white striped like Alexi (first pic in this thread).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> SB - what age is Loki? Does he go outside? He looks so cuddly!



Loki will be 4 years old next month.  He goes out if he wants to, just for an hour or two a day at the most, usually broken up in and out thing.  I watch him like a hawk, because of the coyotes in the area.  Thankfully he's usually content to stay in the back yard (or front).  When we go camping he's free to roam with the dog, but he sticks close to us and doesn't go far.  He's really fluffy and cuddly, and can tickle my face at night when he's sleeping on my pillow.  Not a good thing for sleep, lol.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm afraid to let Bella out.    If she saw a bird or squirrel she would run into the street.  A couple on next street over said they let their cat out everyday to roam, but I just can't.
She is not cuddly, but will tolerate brief petting sessions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Funny, but my cat will lie on the ground or on the porch at watch squirrels or birds, luckily he doesn't go after them.  Hugs to Bella.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, I did some research and a Savannah cat has spots and looks more loke a small leopard.  Now I'm comfused because I though Alexi was a Savannah.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

I think Alexi was a Classic Tabby.  The Savannahs are larger versions of the Bengal cats, both look wild and spotted, hybrids I understand.


Classic Tabby


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2018)

Been awhile since I looked at these.

:bump:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2018)

Good bump there AC, I never tire of looking at sweet kitty cats.  How's little Bella doing today?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2018)

Bella is fine. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2018)

Sending her some kisses. :love_heart:


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 17, 2018)

Some nice pix here! 

I'll add two of my Kitty - Jasmine is her "Sunday name" but we call her Jazzy 

1. Doing her favourite thing...




2. That look!




3. A favourite place


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 17, 2018)

Jazzy is a very pretty girl, Oy.  
It's cute how she loves to nestle in that flower pot.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2018)

Mona #2 still cracks me up.:lofl:


----------



## Lara (Jun 30, 2018)

This is a photo I took of our cat we had when we lived in Virginia (I998ish)...


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2018)

Interesting tail, Lara.


----------



## Lara (Jun 30, 2018)

I never thought of that. I think the point is curled up toward the back. I guess that's what you meant.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2018)

No, I meant tail is striped like a raccoon - looks that way to me.


----------

